# Creative MP3 Player Software



## sgerseny (Aug 2, 2008)

I hope someone out there is familiar with Creative mp3 players. I made the mistake of not getting an ipod a long time ago and got a Creative Nomad Jukebox Zen Xtra 40 gig player as well as a MUVO TX mp3 player. I moved and lost the software to use these players. When I go out to the Creative website to download a version of the software it is way too confusing. Does anyone know what I can do to be able to use my mp3 players again?

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Try looking for tech support at the Creative site , and write an e-mail explaining your problem .. another possibility is see if they have a forum where someone might know where you can go to download the software you need


----------

